# How tall is your cat?



## cat1234 (Dec 2, 2007)

Hi,

I would be very interested to know how tall your cat is at the shoulder (in cm if possible), because I have seen very little information about domestic cat heights in the literature. Can you please also tell me if your cat is a male or a female, and how old it is (i.e. fully-grown)?

I look forward to hearing from you.

Regards,

cat1234


----------



## duodallas (Jul 11, 2004)

Arnold is 37cm tall when standing. He can grab food of our kitchen counter, well over 3 feet in a stretch.


----------



## kittyslave (Nov 19, 2007)

I guess there isn't much about it because they're pretty much like people, they come in all shapes and sizes. I'm 4'11", my boyfriend was 6'4"

But for the sake of interest, measuring from the top of the bone that sticks up behind their neck to the flat pawpad while standing...

My smallest, Kvella, although hard to measure because she wouldn't stop wigging, is about 16 to 17 cm

Little Big Man, on the other hand, is 33 cm.

Both are domestic shorthairs.


----------



## hypertweeky (Nov 25, 2007)

duodallas said:


> Arnold is 37cm tall when standing. He can grab food of our kitchen counter, well over 3 feet in a stretch.


He looks like my Tiger, Tiger is pretty long, I haven't measured him though.


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

cat1234 said:


> I would be very interested to know how tall your cat is at the shoulder (in cm if possible), D


The way this is worded, I think the poster wants to know the cat's height at the shoulder when standing on all four feet -- the way they measure horses if you know what I mean.


----------



## kittyslave (Nov 19, 2007)

coaster said:


> cat1234 said:
> 
> 
> > I would be very interested to know how tall your cat is at the shoulder (in cm if possible), D
> ...


That's what I thought too. I measured from the top of what I think is the shoulder bone down the same leg to the pad. 

Little Big Man is a tall, lanky cat, even when he's on all fours.


----------



## cat1234 (Dec 2, 2007)

*Thanks everyone!*

Thanks for your responses so far everyone - keep them coming! And, yes, it is the cat's height from shoulder to base of foot that I want, not length. [But thanks for the lovely photo of your cat plus tape measure, duodallas!]


----------



## morea (Feb 8, 2005)

Martell is male, approx. 4 years old, and measures about 33cm at the top of the shoulder blade when standing on all fours.

Tyrael is male, approx. 4 years old, and measures about 31cm.

Tabitha is femaile, approx. 11 years old, and measures about 30cm.

Melina is female, approx. 12 years old, and measures about 26cm.


----------



## faile (Sep 14, 2003)

cujo is 34 cm, male, about 4 and a half years old.

kat is about 29 cm, female, also about 4 and a half years old.

thats the best measurements i could get anyway, with them both running away from the tape measure. :lol:


----------

